# Remote-control chip implant delivers drug



## News Bot (Feb 17, 2012)

MEDICATION via remote-control instead of a shot? Scientists implanted microchips in seven women that did just that, oozing out the right dose of a bone-strengthening drug once a day without them even noticing.











*Published On:* 17-Feb-12 07:18 AM
*Source:* From correspondents in Washington via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 17, 2012)

Yay! First step to


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 17, 2012)

I think I need to be fair and say that it is (shudder) also a step towards


----------



## D3pro (Feb 17, 2012)

Can the control chip come in dart form? Might take that to the clubs


----------

